# First Test Results with a True Cold Air Intake



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's the results of my prototype intake - it's a true over-the-top Cold Air Intake with no bizarre bends or convoluted runners - 

Car History

1) Car dyno'd 364 stock - 

2) K&N and Tune 389

3) Change to CAI and retune

Enjoy!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow thats pretty impressive gains. RPM Motors is just down the street from me, I was thinking of giving them a visit on day.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My stock HP was 332, my hp after a CAI, x-pipe and flowmasters was a little over 350.

I'd like to see a picture of your OTR CAI,


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

any pic's of the intake???


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

poormansC6 said:


> Here's the results of my prototype intake - it's a true over-the-top Cold Air Intake with no bizarre bends or convoluted runners -
> 
> Car History
> 
> ...


Nice results. What model K&N CAI do you have was is the 'retune'? What color GTO do you have? I live in Santa Clarita and may see you cruising around.


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

the intake i have one there is a custom one i made i hang out at rpm all the time im there every day from 5pm to 8pm or so. i have a silver 06 with the back painted black, come check it out i will take you for a ride and see what you think.

nick


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

it needs more work its just a prototype


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

49 HP with an intake and tune? i am skeptical to say the least


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

svede1212 said:


> 49 HP with an intake and tune? i am skeptical to say the least


:agree


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

doesnt bother that you say that i didnt think it would do that but anyone that is local is more then welcome to check it out and go for a ride. but whene we did the dyno pull we watched the IAT's and they where at room temp witch was 61 degrees.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

With all due respect, the stock ls2 GTO usually dynos between 330 to 340 rwhp. I find it hard to believe that your stock ls2 dynoed at 364 rwhp. If I don't buy those numbers I certainly don't believe 413.2 rwhp with your make-shift OTT CAI. 

I believe the guys at RPM may be pulling your leg. Take it to another tuner!

Here is a thread with what I consider accurate stock dyno results;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/well-i-got-my-gto-dyno-today-bone-stock-15008/


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

sorry that first pull was k&n w magnaflow stock tune was what it was supposed to say then tune with k&n and magnaflow, then that was the cai magnaflow with tune but why not ill put it on another dyno and see what the numbers are. by the way talk to the vett guys around here and they tell me this guy is one of the best he tunes for alot of the corvette shops around here. the only thig is i just put dynatech headers on tonight so the number are going to change again so ill dyno it at rpm and take it to another dyno and get the numbers there so we can really see what it is.


----------



## flipgto (Jul 28, 2007)

is that a modified corvette intake? i dont see the maf


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

ya its a c6 intake like the calaway honker i think thats what it is called we put the c6 intake on the car and did a pull saw really good numbers so we made one fit i tilted the radiator back and put it so the filter is right behind the the two grills in the bumper it actually works the IAT's droped from 108 on a 60 degree day to 60 so its getting colder air plus the bend infront one the throttle body doesnt help either, but yes right now its in a speed density tune with no MAF but if you look closer there is a spot to put the ls7 zo6 maf in there. it still a work in progress, we did the same test with a 438ci gto it gained 30 hp at the wheels. i know its hard to believe that an intake can do that but when you remove restrictions on a big engine that needs air it can really make some power. im going to get some more pics when i have time plus we are going to put it on a flow bench and see what kind of air it can pull.


----------



## flipgto (Jul 28, 2007)

$400 to modify an intake? for that price i wouldve imported one of the otrcai from australia


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

i had one here that was used so i didnt pay anything for it, it was just a test plus i dont like the filter size on that one atleast from the pics i saw. im looking at getting this one cleaned up some more and having a mold made if people are interested in it.


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

took it to the track with slicks and a textrailia clutch heres a vid


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

what type of filter does it use and does it sit behind the grill?


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

ya it sits right behind the two grill openings in the front bumper of the gto im not sure on the filter material but its an oil free filter


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Regardless of how accurate the Dyno numbers are my hat is "off" to you for thinking outside of the box and trying something new...:cheers


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks and i was trying to make something that really works and it does


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> 49 HP with an intake and tune? i am skeptical to say the least




:agree


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

poormansC6 said:


> Here's the results of my prototype intake - it's a true over-the-top Cold Air Intake with no bizarre bends or convoluted runners -
> 
> Car History
> 
> ...


Here is another CAI that is making good numbers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

To me all of the CAI's for sale [ no matter where it is located ] will give about the same HP increase. A cars motor will only draw in as much air as it need's . the only TRUE RAM air is a FORCED INDUCTION set up.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

LOWET said:


> To me all of the CAI's for sale [ no matter where it is located ] will give about the same HP increase. A cars motor will only draw in as much air as it need's . the only TRUE RAM air is a FORCED INDUCTION set up.


 I would have to agree Lowet. As you mod the car I.E.. heads,cam, exhaust
the air in requirements will increase but not as much as most think. Good point.


----------

